# Mo. biologists to study snake movement, mortality



## News Bot (May 13, 2008)

*Published:* 13-May-08 06:58 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

PUXICO, Mo. (AP) -- Snakes wouldn't be at the top of most people's favorite critter list. They're feared and misunderstood and often, killed. That's a shame, said Jason Lewis, a wildlife biologist at Mingo National Wildlife Refuge near Puxico. The refuge is a major migration and wintering area for migratory waterfowl....

*Read More...*


----------

